

A social network around physical products - cocoanetics
https://prod.ly

======
cocoanetics
Before prod.ly I was always tweeting my opinions and sometimes a photo about
something awesome I discovered. But those posts are drowning in the flood in
very short time.

That's why I built prod.ly with a friend. So that our interaction with awesome
things stay tied to the thing and remain discoverable by other people.

It's like a ProductHunt for the physical world.

Please also upvote prod.ly on ProductHunt:
[http://www.producthunt.com/posts/prod-
ly](http://www.producthunt.com/posts/prod-ly)

cheers Oliver Drobnik

prod.ly Developer Evangelist

